# Corporate fishing tourny catagories



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

Hosting a corporate customer appreciation fishing tournament and trying to think of some unique/wacky categories for the prizes. the usual red with most spots, biggest hardhead have all been thrown out but trying to come up with new and fun ones. Lets hear your ideas.


----------

